# Somewhat Concerned!



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi is still having really dry poops even after adding all skin and fat back in his diet. His dry poops started his second week and have continued. He is finishing his third week of raw. 

First week - fed only chicken backs
Second Week - alternated chicken backs and quarters adding skin and fat into his diet slowly
Third Week - alternating turkey necks and chicken quarters

I have been giving him less bone on his chicken days and today giving him chicken without bone. 

He did swallow a whole chicken foot the other day by our amazement because he had been chewing them which took bout an hour. Unfortunately, today he was giving another chicken foot and gulped it whole in one second. He does not do this with any other food.

He acts and seems fine. After, reading on Facebook the other day on Raw Feeding about the lady and her dog with the blockage from feeding too much bone meals for too long has me a little worried. Yes, I know it seems to be a rare occurrence but should dry poop go on this long??? :help:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think you have much to worry about, he's going every day? You did start to add in boneless chicken which should help with the really dry poo. I'd give it a day and see how it goes after adding in the boneless chicken.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

To me, it sounds like Yogi's digestion picked up the raw concept super fast, and he simply doesn't need so much bone! He seems to be fine for you to cut back on bone more and give more boneless or meat-heavy bone-in meals.

Maybe, being your third week, you'd be safe to add in your 3rd protein? Some good pork meals would probably help level out his bonier chicken/turkey meals nicely.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

can we find a happy medium between my frenchie's cannon butt and your frenchie's dry as dust stools?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> can we find a happy medium between my frenchie's cannon butt and your frenchie's dry as dust stools?


No kidding! Perfect poo first week and then dry as dust...I think he's only had one normal poop in almost two weeks.



BoxerPaws said:


> To me, it sounds like Yogi's digestion picked up the raw concept super fast, and he simply doesn't need so much bone! He seems to be fine for you to cut back on bone more and give more boneless or meat-heavy bone-in meals.
> 
> Maybe, being your third week, you'd be safe to add in your 3rd protein? Some good pork meals would probably help level out his bonier chicken/turkey meals nicely.


Yes, he did great starting raw no transitional problems what so ever. We were going to give him some sardines or mackeral starting tonight or tomorrow. He cannot have pork because it's a high allergen for him and already did the raw test resulting in a complete outbreak...still trying to get over after a week now. The vet compared his pork allergy to a child being allergic to peanuts. 



whiteleo said:


> I don't think you have much to worry about, he's going every day? You did start to add in boneless chicken which should help with the really dry poo. I'd give it a day and see how it goes after adding in the boneless chicken.


I was going to give it until tomorrow but fed him boneless chicken this morning and his poop at noon was still completely dry. :frown:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Another thing...he never drinks water anymore and I mean *NEVER*. I noticed in the beginning (first week) he cut back his water consumption drastically. Then, second week completely stopped and has continued. I still clean out his water bowls daily and fill with fresh water but go untouched...stay filled all the way to the brim. Could this be contributing to his dry poop? I know the meat he's eating has a water percentage but should he go totally without drinking???


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would start adding more boneless if he's got stools that are TOO dry, blockages from feeding raw is extremely rare, try not to worry too much 
About the water, you might try getting a fountain, Tobi and Waggles both drink ALOT from it, it's nice because it's always running, cycling, and cleaning the water that they are getting. They aren't supposed to NOT drink at all, you might dry adding a little water to his food bowl with some blood. maybe a 50/50 mix he might dig it


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs definitely drink way less water when eating a raw diet, what type of bowl do you have? If your using a ceramic bowl I'd change to a stainless one or as Tobi suggested a fountain. My dogs drink way less but I use meat blood mixed with water to encourage them to drink more water


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> He cannot have pork because it's a high allergen for him and already did the raw test resulting in a complete outbreak...still trying to get over after a week now. The vet compared his pork allergy to a child being allergic to peanuts.


Ack!! I can't believe I forgot this! I remember you posting about it, now that you mention it again. Okay...no pork for Yogi! Lucky you finding mackerel and sardines to feed though! I hope he loves them. Boneless beef would be a nice rich meal to even out the dry crumblies, too, I think. Maybe make that next on the list? Or lamb. Zoey got her first lamb rib last night, and it had some nice fat on it.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I would start adding more boneless if he's got stools that are TOO dry, blockages from feeding raw is extremely rare, try not to worry too much
> About the water, you might try getting a fountain, Tobi and Waggles both drink ALOT from it, it's nice because it's always running, cycling, and cleaning the water that they are getting. They aren't supposed to NOT drink at all, you might dry adding a little water to his food bowl with some blood. maybe a 50/50 mix he might dig it


I've considered a water fountain before but didn't know if it was really necessary with having only one dog. I always thought it was beneficial for heavy drinkers or multiple dogs. I'll have to take a look at them. Also, concerning the blood...the meat I've been feeding has not had any blood content or rather oozing from the portions. So, how may I get blood if not from the meat I'm feeding? I'm sure when I start feeding red meat there will be some.



whiteleo said:


> Dogs definitely drink way less water when eating a raw diet, what type of bowl do you have? If your using a ceramic bowl I'd change to a stainless one or as Tobi suggested a fountain. My dogs drink way less but I use meat blood mixed with water to encourage them to drink more water


He has a ceramic bowl in the sunroom...which is the one of choice when he does drink...a stainless steel in the kitchen...which he never drank out of hardly.



BoxerPaws said:


> Ack!! I can't believe I forgot this! I remember you posting about it, now that you mention it again. Okay...no pork for Yogi! Lucky you finding mackerel and sardines to feed though! I hope he loves them. Boneless beef would be a nice rich meal to even out the dry crumblies, too, I think. Maybe make that next on the list? Or lamb. Zoey got her first lamb rib last night, and it had some nice fat on it.


I was moving on to sardines and mackeral since finding them whole at two asian groceries. He had sardines and salmon when I use to make his food homemade and LOVED them. Then, beef is next. Also, I found a local ethnic grocery that carries lamb, goat and quail/ duck eggs. Yay, Zoey!!!


Thank You All for Your INPUT!!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

He sounds similar to Piper. Her stools were getting a bit too hard for my liking, and that's when I went ahead in added in a boneless beef meal. Since that, they've been much better. I'm about to add in boneless pork tomorrow too.

What about starting with some chicken liver? I just added that in last night and it went over very well.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm afraid it may be too early for liver...he's only finishing his third week. Today moving forward I will alternate bone-in meal and bonelss...see what happens. He def seems that he's not going to require so much bone.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dachsund is so constipated she gets hardly any bone at all - a little bit in ground meat and eggshells to make up the difference. I let her gnaw on a beef rib for her teeth.

I put water in with her food and she laps it right up - she also has a tendency to get dehydrated. But she will drink water in with her food. I don't think the water in the food is nearly enough to keep a dog hydrated.

And, I started giving her liver the second day of the diet. I give her more organ meat than I think most dogs get - probably 20-30%. And I give her alot of salmon because it loosens her up. Because her problem is so severe I have just had to adjust so she can poop. I think you will figure out what works for your dog - but don't take anything as a hard and fast rule - every dog is different.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I'm afraid it may be too early for liver...he's only finishing his third week. Today moving forward I will alternate bone-in meal and bonelss...see what happens. He def seems that he's not going to require so much bone.


A lot of people move a bit faster than suggested, just depends on the dog  I have friends that started their dogs on raw with venison, and added organs in right away LOL.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

All dogs are different... But, really they are!! My Hermione needs considerably more bone than Polly. Hermione does NOT get boneless meals and Polly get's one or two a week or she get's a bit constipated. However, Hermione can tolerate more organ in a meal then Polly can.. Go figure.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I've considered a water fountain before but didn't know if it was really necessary with having only one dog. I always thought it was beneficial for heavy drinkers or multiple dogs. I'll have to take a look at them. Also, concerning the blood...the meat I've been feeding has not had any blood content or rather oozing from the portions. So, how may I get blood if not from the meat I'm feeding? I'm sure when I start feeding red meat there will be some.


They are great for single dogs, Tobi's gets the water drained, and changed out every month, and the filter changed as well, he usually goes through about 2 gallons per week or so depending on his amount of craziness 

I completely forgot that you're still only doing chicken BUT, if you find chicken livers on sale for quick sale or something in food lion or something grab them, strain the blood out, use that blood, and freeze the chicken livers for later! :becky: problem solved maybe! lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I think you could definitely add a little boneless beef in. My guys were all doing so well early on that when I went to a red meat I started with venison and then beef heart. I just tested them out with a little bite each and gave them a bit with each meal and now they are getting mostly red meat. There's a lot of blood to be had in heart too and my dogs love to drink it. Vampires, the whole lot of em! :shocked:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We should rely on the poop, not follow the guidelines to the letter.

If I fed my dachshund "normally" she wouldn't have pooped for 3 months now.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> We should rely on the poop, not follow the guidelines to the letter.
> 
> If I fed my dachshund "normally" she wouldn't have pooped for 3 months now.


I'm starting to see that :thumb: and believe Yogi is not going to require so much bone.



Donna Little said:


> I think you could definitely add a little boneless beef in. My guys were all doing so well early on that when I went to a red meat I started with venison and then beef heart. I just tested them out with a little bite each and gave them a bit with each meal and now they are getting mostly red meat. There's a lot of blood to be had in heart too and my dogs love to drink it. Vampires, the whole lot of em! :shocked:


LOL, I gave Yogi some blood today and he lapped it up. He also had his first beef rib for a recreational treat and loved it, of course. So, we are adding fish now and will add beef shortly.



Tobi said:


> They are great for single dogs, Tobi's gets the water drained, and changed out every month, and the filter changed as well, he usually goes through about 2 gallons per week or so depending on his amount of craziness
> 
> I completely forgot that you're still only doing chicken BUT, if you find chicken livers on sale for quick sale or something in food lion or something grab them, strain the blood out, use that blood, and freeze the chicken livers for later! :becky: problem solved maybe! lol


2 gallons...geez...a little thirsty, uh. I'm going to take a look at them.

I've aready got chicken livers in the freezer waiting. They are one of the things you can find just about anywhere here and a pretty large container is only a $1.00. Thanks for the tip!



maplewood said:


> All dogs are different... But, really they are!! My Hermione needs considerably more bone than Polly. Hermione does NOT get boneless meals and Polly get's one or two a week or she get's a bit constipated. However, Hermione can tolerate more organ in a meal then Polly can.. Go figure.


Yogi had a little better poop today...still dry but not complete dust...lookin somewhat better. I am going to continue alternating bone in and boneless meals for now.

Thanks everyone for your input!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Mr. Yog sounds like he is going to be like Brody, now after nearly 4 months on raw if Brody has more then 2 days in a row of bone in chicken(or other edible bone)he poops out powder puffs!:tongue:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Abi, I love your choice of words! :becky: Yes, I believe the Yogster is going to be exactly like Brody but boy does he love crunching on that bone. It's his highlight of the meal.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Abi, I love your choice of words! :becky: Yes, I believe the Yogster is going to be exactly like Brody but boy does he love crunching on that bone. It's his highlight of the meal.


HAHA, why thank you!:tongue:

Yes, Brody loves his bones too....thats why he gets everything frozen, as he just doesnt feel like he gets ANYTHING without having somethign to crunch!:wink: So, for him, frozen is the way to go:thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So I see this thread is a few days old...but glad to hear he's not pooping dust. Louis transitioned so well too, that's why I jumped in with beef right away. Basically I was feeding a chicken wing, and then he needed to go _at least_ 3-4 meals without bone to not have super crumbly poop (I feed twice a day). So my suggestion would be to do what you are already doing...give him some of that cow :thumb: and feed more boneless meals.

I actually wanted to suggest trying liver or heart too, even though it is a bit early. So if the beef doesn't help...give a fingernail (or smaller) sized sliver along with his boney meals. Strangely, after he fully transitioned and got accustomed to organs etc, he needs bone everyday or so. Good luck!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The only reason I can figure out people say not to give organs is because it can cause diarrhea. I have asked several times and that's pretty much the answer I got from everyone. There doesn't seem to be any real dietary reason not to give organs right off the bat.

I gave my dachshund liver the second day - and alot more than a teeny tiny piece. She has eaten 25-35% organs since the first. In order to give her any bones at all I have to offset it with that much organ. Otherwise she would not be able to eat any bones and calcium in her diet would be nonexistent. Even with all the organs, I have to give about half eggshell. 

It seems like most dogs will have diarrhea at first - but there does seem to be a small contingent of dogs with the opposite problem, and I think those people should know, barring any other problems with giving organs that I've never been able to ascertain, that their dogs could easily start out with organ meat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> The only reason I can figure out people say not to give organs is because it can cause diarrhea. I have asked several times and that's pretty much the answer I got from everyone. There doesn't seem to be any real dietary reason not to give organs right off the bat.
> 
> I gave my dachshund liver the second day - and alot more than a teeny tiny piece. She has eaten 25-35% organs since the first. In order to give her any bones at all I have to offset it with that much organ. Otherwise she would not be able to eat any bones and calcium in her diet would be nonexistent. Even with all the organs, I have to give about half eggshell.
> 
> It seems like most dogs will have diarrhea at first - but there does seem to be a small contingent of dogs with the opposite problem, and I think those people should know, barring any other problems with giving organs that I've never been able to ascertain, that their dogs could easily start out with organ meat.


i agree with you and sophie....know thy dog.

had i given my dogs liver, even the tiniest piece, malia got the runs. malia gets the runs from two meals of venison heart. yes, it's a rich food...but she's just one of those dogs who can't go more than a meal without bone....

bubba can. 

i think it depends on the dog and i'm beginning to believe it depends on when the dog was introduced to raw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i agree with you and sophie....know thy dog.


yes, it seems like (just from what I read here) that the no-organ thing at the first has become some kind of raw-feeding rule that's not to be broken - and I think that's because 95% of dogs will get diarrhea. 

When i read about dogs that get diarrhea just from that tiny little piece of kidney stuck onto a chicken back, that is so far beyond my experience I can't even imagine it.

My second dog has done jut fine with the guidelines - 80/10/10. He's a dog that conforms exactly to the "prey model."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> yes, it seems like (just from what I read here) that the no-organ thing at the first has become some kind of raw-feeding rule that's not to be broken - and I think that's because 95% of dogs will get diarrhea.
> 
> When i read about dogs that get diarrhea just from that tiny little piece of kidney stuck onto a chicken back, that is so far beyond my experience I can't even imagine it.
> 
> My second dog has done jut fine with the guidelines - 80/10/10. He's a dog that conforms exactly to the "prey model."


i don't know about others, but for us, it started with user error.

once that happens, then it becomes a strict strict eating method to get the colon to stop being irritated and still allow the dog to eat.

any deviation then causes the runs or cannon butt....

we were fortunate...user error caused the cannon butt and then we found bill and then we found this place....so we were okay. but my dogs were on chicken backs for weeks, like three..maybe more...and they were so clean...no kidneys, no skin, no excess fat...

cleaning chicken backs became such a hassle for us...but, in the end the dogs got better...wish i had known about slippery elm before. stuff is a miracle worker for both humans and dogs...

malia's system was never a garbage gut like some dogs...

and i suspect bubba's people didn't feed him all the time and when they did, it was pedigree...not that it matters, really....he's a gulper for whatever reasons and then horks it up...

but i will say, he adapted faster than she did....and now i don't care if they get loose stools, which is not the same thing as diarrhea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> but i will say, he adapted faster than she did....and now i don't care if they get loose stools, which is not the same thing as diarrhea.


Yes - and I am sure i've had a lot of user error but my dog's digestive systems don't make me pay for it - snorkels had diarrhea once over a year ago when she got giardia, and Rebel had diarrhea once when I gave him a boatload of raw salmon. 

Most dogs don't struggle to poop for 7-10 minutes and then have a couple little hard balls drop out but when that happens to Snorkels I don't have to do any fasting or cutting fat off, or all that struggling - I just give her some extra liver and we are usually good to go.

Ialso found out that when Rebel is rubbing his butt on the ground, it's because I'm not giving him enough bone and his stools are a little loose. I don't know why he rubs his butt, but when I add a some bone and his stools firm up, he stops. 

I'm sure every dog is his/her own fingerprint when it comes to raw feeding.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm away for a day and missed all these post! Thanks for all the input and tips.

Well, I introduced Yogi to raw salmon yesterday which was followed with runny poo and still running today. He's had cooked salmon many times without any upset but not handling it so great in it's raw state. Is there a reason why raw salmon would cause digestive upset but not cooked? So, we went from dust bombs to liguid doo. No worries, though...just need some tweaking and learning how/what his digestive system responds too.

I was going to alternate days with salmon, chicken and turkey this week but my questions is...do I or should I continue with salmon? I only gave him a small amount less than 2 ounces.

Also, he had another major allergy breakout after eating the raw salmon...never happened with cooked salmon...kinda odd . He did awesome on chicken and turkey, no problems.

So, would love everyone's input....:smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Well, I introduced Yogi to raw salmon yesterday which was followed with runny poo and still running today.


Raw salmon is the only thing I've fed that caused some diarrhea with Rebel but it was ALOT - I woke up to giant splats all over the kitchen that took me an hour to clean up.

It also gives Snorkels constipated diarrhea, if that makes any sense. Struggle and struggle like normal constipation but it's a few drops of liquid instead of little balls.

I still give it to them, but in smaller amounts - I give Snorkels about a 1/2' square once a day and Rebel about a square inch. I think salmon has really good stuff but there's no way to give them a meal of it.

I have no idea why they can eat canned but not fresh. It's a puzzle, that's for sure.

Edited to add: I am giving Snorkels about 1/10 of an ounce per day of salmon.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Things that make you go...hmmm. 

Do you feed sardines or mackeral...if so...does Snorkels and Rebel respond better on either of the two?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you just start raw a couple weeks ago? It may be too soon for stuff like salmon.

My dog do great on a lighter fish like whiting, but i'm sure it doesn't have the great oils that salmon does.

Yep, I feed them all those fishes canned once or twice a week, along with tuna and salmon. They never have problems except at my store they all have some salt in them so I'd really rather do raw fish.

Edited to add: yes it does make you go hmmmm. Rebel has never had a problem with anything but salmon and it did cause Snorkels stomach upset even though it didin't give her out and out diarrhea. It's very weird. And it seems Yogi may have the same constitution.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We are on our 4th week and did very well on chicken and turkey. I was introducing fish this week but seems like we're having...uh oh moments.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> We are on our 4th week and did very well on chicken and turkey. I was introducing fish this week but seems like we're having...uh oh moments.


I think salmon may just be really rich. Maybe you could try pork instead. And maybe someone will chime in who can feed a whole meal of raw salmon - I would never dare try that again with my dogs, so I spread it out throughout the week.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think salmon may just be really rich. Maybe you could try pork instead. And maybe someone will chime in who can feed a whole meal of raw salmon - I would never dare try that again with my dogs, so I spread it out throughout the week.


Yogi cant have pork, she has already tried that and it didnt go over well!:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yogi cant have pork, she has already tried that and it didnt go over well!:wink:


oh that's right, I knew that and forgot.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what about tiny bits of beef...when you get to the richer stuff, it might be a good idea to feed a tiny bit to make sure there
is no allergic reaction....

how does the allergy to salmon show itself? the same as with pork?

anything you give him now, i would give a test sample.....and i would give it with a chicken bony meal.....start with dime size and build up.

four weeks is not much time to be on raw.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> what about tiny bits of beef...when you get to the richer stuff, it might be a good idea to feed a tiny bit to make sure there
> is no allergic reaction....
> 
> how does the allergy to salmon show itself? the same as with pork?
> ...


I gave him less than 2 ounces with bone-in chicken but may have been too much to start. I fed him a turkey wing only today.

It's strange because he's never had a reaction to salmon before but was always cooked. Yes, it's exactly the same as when he ate pork.

Lawd, we did so well until the taste test with pork...my bad...then now.



xellil said:


> oh that's right, I knew that and forgot.


No biggie...no way we can remember it all :wink:



Scarlett_O' said:


> Yogi cant have pork, she has already tried that and it didnt go over well!:wink:


Thank Ya, Abi!!!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I am having the same problem! Luigi has been pooping dust since the first day. I have majorly rushed adding stuff, I've always supplimented his kibble with all kinds of raw meat and he's never had a problem, plus it looks so uncomfortable to poop little rocks, he was REALLY straining on just leg quarters (all skin and fat still on) and I even saw a few drops of blood after he strained so hard. The past 3 days he has had: saturday, 1 3/4 lbs boneless beef (I bought a ton of 'blade steaks' on sale) and a huge beef rib. sunday, 1/2 a small cornish hen (about 1/2 lb) and 1 pound raw atlantic salmon. Monday, 1 1/2 lbs blade steak again and a chicken neck. He is still having to try pretty hard to poop pebbles. he drinks an average amount of water i'd say, more after a bone in meal. He is horrified by every type of organ i've tried, raw seared and frozen. Tonight I'm thinking of chopping some beef liver finely and getting some ground beef to mix with it as he clearly likes beef the best (not a cheap date, my boy, of course)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> I am having the same problem! Luigi has been pooping dust since the first day. I have majorly rushed adding stuff, I've always supplimented his kibble with all kinds of raw meat and he's never had a problem, plus it looks so uncomfortable to poop little rocks, he was REALLY straining on just leg quarters (all skin and fat still on) and I even saw a few drops of blood after he strained so hard. The past 3 days he has had: saturday, 1 3/4 lbs boneless beef (I bought a ton of 'blade steaks' on sale) and a huge beef rib. sunday, 1/2 a small cornish hen (about 1/2 lb) and 1 pound raw atlantic salmon. Monday, 1 1/2 lbs blade steak again and a chicken neck. He is still having to try pretty hard to poop pebbles. he drinks an average amount of water i'd say, more after a bone in meal. He is horrified by every type of organ i've tried, raw seared and frozen. Tonight I'm thinking of chopping some beef liver finely and getting some ground beef to mix with it as he clearly likes beef the best (not a cheap date, my boy, of course)


Just about the beef thing, if you want to save a little coin in the long run, you might look into a grinder, and that way you can get beef heart for about 1$ a lb, and grind that with liver and stuff like that instead of hamburger which is usually 2-6X the cost.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, we have gone from one day of runny poo after eating salmon back to complete hard powder puffs that are very yellow somewhat white. I am attaching a picture so everyone can see for their own eyes.


We are on our 4th week
Sunday - first day of eating raw salmon fed with bone-in chicken
Monday - turkey wing with fat and skin
Tuesday - split chicken thigh with skin and fat

This is what his poo has been like for over two weeks


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

As an aside to the salmon discussin on p 2 (or3?) - I THINK it is either the richness or moreso the moisture content. My husband tells stories of camping in Baja, CA and at Mallarimo beach (years ago), he describes the coyotes as being German Shepherd sized!! They would catch fish (not salmon) and feed fish to the coyotes, which got diarrhea as a result.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Ok, we have gone from one day of runny poo after eating salmon back to complete hard powder puffs that are very yellow somewhat white. I am attaching a picture so everyone can see for their own eyes.
> 
> 
> We are on our 4th week
> ...


Turkey wings have alot of bone. Notice how the poo is light colored? That is what it looks like when feeding chicken, turkey, or sardines (canned). When you start to add in heart (beef or chicken), you should see improvement and the poo will darken.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you think, I should start introducing beef at this point? I was waiting til next week.

His poo is hard as a rock and when I poke it with a stick it just crumbles into dust.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Do you think, I should start introducing beef at this point? I was waiting til next week.
> 
> His poo is hard as a rock and when I poke it with a stick it just crumbles into dust.


seeing his poo in a few pictures, my vote is that he's doing great on it, and that adding something to soften it up would be great.


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

Count your blessings....I'd take the hard poo any day over my pups runny butt


----------



## ginger9702 (Sep 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> It also gives Snorkels constipated diarrhea, if that makes any sense. Struggle and struggle like normal constipation but it's a few drops of liquid instead of little balls.


One of my greyhounds has this that you speak about. He had Turkey last night, chchicken back and this afternoon he was acting like he needed to go so bad but the result was a few liquid drops. I started them all on Pork tonight introducing their 3rd protein so hopefully it is better and not worse tomorrow.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll agree with Tobi, I think you need to add in some boneless. I moved a little faster than you and all is well so far.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Poor guy...we've all seen poops like that with our dogs. You could do something like...

Thursday - chicken thigh with skin and fat
Friday - boneless chicken (like a breast or boneless thigh w/ skin and fat)
Saturday - bone-in turkey or chicken

If that still gives him crumbly poop, then you could do:

Sunday - boneless chicken
Monday - boneless turkey
Tuesday - back to bone-in

Or something like that! Now if it were _me_, after seeing that crumbly poop at the stage he is at, I would jump right in and do:

Thursday - boneless beef
Friday - bone-in chicken w/ skin and fat

...and take it from there. It's all about trial and error :smile:

ETA: And yes, poultry wings are high in bone content...close to 50% bone. I always pair mine with something rich, or feed it alone for an emergency firm up


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ginger9702 said:


> One of my greyhounds has this that you speak about. He had Turkey last night, chchicken back and this afternoon he was acting like he needed to go so bad but the result was a few liquid drops. I started them all on Pork tonight introducing their 3rd protein so hopefully it is better and not worse tomorrow.


I hope so too - I don't really have any experience with diarrhea but it's pretty awful to watch a dog squatting for literally minutes and minutes and nothing comes out. Maybe your greyhound is getting too much bone?

And I still think giving organ meat to a constipated dog is going to help - since organ meat is good for dogs, and the reason for not giving it to them is because of diarrhea, why not do it if they can handle it and it helps them poop?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, i would add beef, but i would add it in dime or quarter sized pieces to make sure he's not allergic.
your dog only weighs 20 or so pounds....two ounces is almost a meal....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So, how's the Yogster doing today? :biggrin:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Poor guy...we've all seen poops like that with our dogs. You could do something like...
> 
> Thursday - chicken thigh with skin and fat
> Friday - boneless chicken (like a breast or boneless thigh w/ skin and fat)
> ...


Thank You, Sophie! I've been so busy haven't been on here much lately. I've been giving him boneless chicken thighs and doing a little better. I do know now raw salmon is out and will only be able to feed can...gave it two days and had a massive breakout, ugh. We are diving into beef starting tomorrow and should go well since he's had it in the raw state before. Learning as we go and tweaking bone vs boneless.



magicre said:


> yes, i would add beef, but i would add it in dime or quarter sized pieces to make sure he's not allergic.
> your dog only weighs 20 or so pounds....two ounces is almost a meal....


He's a solid boy weighing in at 29lbs. Beef should go well and would be a good thing since the freezer is already stocked full of london broil, chuck roast, steak, etc for the little fella.



schtuffy said:


> So, how's the Yogster doing today? :biggrin:


No poop yet today so waiting for the fun time of examining...if only my neighbors could see me crouched over with a stick daily poking his poo...they would think I had lost my mind. My new obsession...poop CSI.


----------

